# Difference between subspinipes and dehaani



## Scolopendra Kendrick (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello again.
I'm looking for distinct differences between regular scolopendra s supspinipes and scolopendra dehaani. 

I recently got a dehaani but I can hardly tell the difference between them. My dehaani is labeled as a s.e. Asian yellow leg dehaani.


----------



## Salvador (Jan 24, 2017)

Most simple way to check is to examine the underside of the prefemur of the terminal legs.  Look at the picture and you will see that while S.subspinipes (C) has spines (usually 2 on each), S.dehaani (B) always has none. Taken from C.Kronmüllers review of the subspinipes group in 2012.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 5


----------



## Scolopendra Kendrick (Jan 24, 2017)

Could a dehaani still have spikes on the top or side of terminal legs? Also I'm going to post a picture of this pede later because I'm still having a hard time. I'm just hoping I didn't get ripped off on this. @Salvador

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 24, 2017)

Scolopendra Kendrick said:


> Could a dehaani still have spikes on the top or side of terminal legs? Also I'm going to post a picture of this pede later because I'm still having a hard time. I'm just hoping I didn't get ripped off on this. @Salvador


I want to say yes. The reference I read specified ventral surface (bottom) of the terminal legs. Also, my dehaani has spines on the top but not bottom.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Salvador (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi, yes, when viewed from above you can see spines on the inside edges of the terminal legs. A better illustration comes from the recent review of Scolopendra by Siriwut et al. View from above on the right, and underside on the left, of course. Feel free to put up a picture of your centipede.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## Scolopendra Kendrick (Jan 24, 2017)

@Salvador @Telsaro Thanks guys, much appreciated ill check it out when i go home and let you guys know the verdict.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

